# The FMC competition



## KillerCuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Let's find out who can do the fewest move for this 3x3 scramble.The scramble is: D2 F2 L' D L R2 D' U' R L U2 L' D' B2 D' F U' B F' U B R2 U' F2 L. Red is f and yellow is u


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

well here goes... i've never done fmc before

y2 L R' D' R D' F' U F U2 L2 U F U F' U L' U' L2 U' L' U B' U B R' U' R L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F U' x' R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R B'

56 moves lol thats bad


----------



## KillerCuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Good.


----------



## KillerCuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Yeah? It was easy. I just reversed the scramble...


That why it is good and not excellent


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

lol thats so cheating

why do we scramble with red front yellow top and not white top green front? i did it that way... i guess ill have to redo it then


----------



## KillerCuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> lol thats so cheating


(Ritorical) No it is not.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

his solution didnt solve it tho


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 11, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> why do we scramble with red front yellow top and not white top green front? i did it that way... i guess ill have to redo it then



It literally doesn't matter how you scramble the cube as long as you're consistent with how you label the faces. The F move applies to the front face you picked when scrambling, whether it's green, red or purple.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> It literally doesn't matter how you scramble the cube as long as you're consistent with how you label the faces. The F move applies to the front face you picked when scrambling, whether it's green, red or purple.


true


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 12, 2019)

Also, this was the easiest 21 I've ever done in FMC, skeleton was the first thing I did on inverse, all linear.



Spoiler



(L2 R2 F U2) //ps222+square 
(D F U2) //ps223+square 
(L' B U) //weird F2L 
(B U' L U) //4c

Skeleton: U' L' U B' U' (1) B' L U2 F' D' U2 F' (2) R2 L2

1: U B D B' U' B D' B'
2: F L' F' R2 F L F' R2

Final: U' L' U D B' U' B D' B2 L U2 F' D' U2 L' F' R2 F L F' L2 (21)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 12, 2019)

Scramble: D2 F2 L' D L R2 D' U' R L U2 L' D' B2 D' F U' B F' U B R2 U' F2 L 
Solution: U D F' D2 L' U' F2 L2 D L U2 R D2 B' U (15f*)
apparently optimal is 15 :O


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Scramble: D2 F2 L' D L R2 D' U' R L U2 L' D' B2 D' F U' B F' U B R2 U' F2 L
> Solution: U D F' D2 L' U' F2 L2 D L U2 R D2 B' U (15f*)
> apparently optimal is 15 :O


you actually came up with thta by yourself?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 12, 2019)

U' (D' R D) // EO
L2 U2 L2 F R' // Domino 
@ U2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 // 19 to 3e

@ = R2 B R2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 

Solution: U' L2 U2 L2 F R B R2 U2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 D' R' D (24)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 12, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> you actually came up with thta by yourself?


Nah I used cube explorer cuz I didn't feel like doing an FMC attempt, but a 15 move optimal scramble is pretty rare.


----------

